# 3.5???



## Guest (Jan 26, 2003)

Does anyone know if its possible to get a 3.5 into a 02 sentra ser???


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Anything is possible with the right amount of time, knowledge, and $$$. Have thought about this one myself.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Talk about wheelspin.... that would be crazy.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

OhThreeSpecV said:


> *Talk about wheelspin.... that would be crazy. *


True, but think about when you actually do find some real traction....whoa!


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

I really doubt it.... consider this, the QR25 pretty much fills the SE-R engine bay. With the QR in the altima, it barely looks like theres anything in there. Then you put the VQ in there and it fills up the whole Alitma bay.... My guess is that it won't fit unless you chop up the whole front of the car and make it wider and longer.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Yuo could always make it mid engined,and put it in the back seat! Imagine the weight distribution and traction!


----------

